# Dota 2



## Moth (Apr 6, 2021)

Has anyone gotten Dota 2 working on FreeBSD? Someone did it through Wine a while ago but since then Dota 2 has changed to the Source 2 engine.


----------



## SteamBSD (Apr 17, 2021)

YES, you need *nvida *videocard, like gt1030





Also work torchlight II (epic games, which include in SteamBSD. Its "legendary" programm)

--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## Moth (Apr 24, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> YES, you need *nvida *videocard, like gt1030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does multiplayer work? I'd hate to get VAC banned.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Apr 24, 2021)

Multiplayer works, but the rule is enter at your own risk. Since valve supports things like wine anyway, you should never have problems with VAC.

As long as you are a good user everything should be ok.


----------

